# Ideas for split level yard (Rock)



## tim131 (May 31, 2019)

Hey all,

I wanted to get your opinion on something:

Here is a backyard:

https://photos.zillowstatic.com/cc_ft_1536/ISmiwfrkinhvan0000000000.webp

https://photos.zillowstatic.com/cc_ft_1536/ISu8isudowr3an0000000000.webp

https://photos.zillowstatic.com/cc_ft_1536/ISa13ga4vb6nan0000000000.webp

Some back story, it is a house we are seriously looking at purchasing - I just want to figure out if there is anything you could do with the rock, like how big a job it would be to level it or at least make it nicer, e.g split level, but you could put stuff up there thus creating more space on the lower level.

Do you think this would be a massive job to level? if so, what things do you think you could do to give the illusion of more space?

If this was your yard, what would you do?

I'm looking forward to becoming a homeowner and taking up gardening as a hobby 

Many Thanks,


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I wouldn't do anything to it. This is one of the most interesting landscape I've ever seen. I think it would be terrible to destroy all of this just to have two separate flat yards.

I'd buy it and disassemble some of that gigantic porch if you want more lawn.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> I wouldn't do anything to it. This is one of the most interesting landscape I've ever seen. I think it would be terrible to destroy all of this just to have two separate flat yards.
> 
> I'd buy it and disassemble some of that gigantic porch if you want more lawn.


Agree with this 100%. I looked at the pics before reading and thought it was one of the coolest landscape yards I've seen as is. Agree with the deck as well, could be smaller and nicer and get more lawn. Clean the loose leaves and debris off the rocks and they'll stand out even more.


----------



## Neiltsubota (May 15, 2018)

I would keep the trees trimmed, and keep the yard clean and tidy to prevent any disease .


----------



## tim131 (May 31, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses.

We agree, and think we'd like to keep it as is - but tidy it a bit, would getting a leaf blower and a power washer be a good idea to clean it up a bit?

We'd also like to grow some plants, fruit, vegetable up there - would anyone have any suggestions on what would be good for beginners but also work well in this set up - the trees have obviously thrived but there is a lot of rock so not sure how the soil quality would be - we may have to pot plans or bring in a lot of soil and cover a section where we'd like to grow plants.

Any suggestions would be great - first time owners and first time ever having a yard!

Thanks again


----------

